# Glycine Airman SST 06 -- Wrist shots?



## kendall (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a Glycine Airman SST -- does anyone have any write shots of this watch? Or a review? These seem pretty rare: I still haven't seen one for sale in any forums.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Great watch. Flat sapphire crystal on a nicely curved case. Although it's a big watch I could wear it comfortably on my tiny 6.4" wrist due to the curve. My pics are here...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=670913#poststop


----------



## Denke27 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's som pics of mine:














































Cheers,

Erik


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

My purist version :-!


----------



## heresiarh (Apr 2, 2009)

Its safe to say that my favourite Glycine series is the Airman ... Excellent shots.


----------



## aong (Mar 12, 2009)

:-!:-!


----------



## vs4 (Jun 26, 2010)

all Glycine SST06 at pictures have two different shades of the glas, right and left half splited by sharp line, what is that ?


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

It's a 24 hour watch (hour hand goes around once per day).
One half of the dial is midnight-noon and the other half is noon-0000.
The split dial has been a design element of the SST since the first one in the late sixties.


----------



## morpheous (Jan 14, 2014)

Dennis Smith said:


> It's a 24 hour watch (hour hand goes around once per day).
> One half of the dial is midnight-noon and the other half is noon-0000.
> The split dial has been a design element of the SST since the first one in the late sixties.


...they have actually got it wrong, it should be split through the 6's if reference is daylight. (6am-6pm) :-s

..also Dennis are you certain the hour hand goes around only once? (Reason I ask: If you notice on the newer model SST with the orange outer ring, that there is an actual 24 hour long single orange hand that circulates once around that period dial.) On the previous models, it appears that the hour and minute hands do the normal 12 hour sweep? Please correct me if I am wrong, I am also looking for one of these possibly and want to know how they operate and since you own one you can tell us how it really works.....Thx


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

The SST06 has been manufactured in the year 2005 with a volume of 600 pieces. This model has two executions :

1. Purist
2. GMT

The one with 3 hands : hour-minute-seconds is a purist 24 hour watch,where the hour hand evolves once per 24 hour on the dial.The very first Airman SST were purist models.

4 hands as you described is the GMT version. It has on the top of the above configuration the GMT hand. In these models the hour hand is a classic 12 hour hand and only the GMT hand makes one turn on dial per 24 hours.

The SST06 has been a sought after timepiece due to the faithful initial design with modern case-size and updated movement.

Here are photos of the purist ( vintage model ) and GMT version:

















The SSTs have the slotted crown at 4 o'clock position which operates the internal bezel.In SST 06 GMT version there is a position on the main crown which sets time for the GMT hand.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

morpheous said:


> ...they have actually got it wrong, it should be split through the 6's if reference is daylight. (6am-6pm)


The 'reference' is to AM and PM, and therefore it's correct. How could it possibly indicate daylight anyway? It's a rare occurrence, not to mention that you'd have to be at the right latitude, where the sun would rise at 6:00 and set at 18:00 on a given day.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

The split dial is a reference to AM/PM

There are two versions of this watch, a three hand purist 24 and a four hand 12/GMT


----------

